# CVS Fleece Blankets!!



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I was on goosemoose.com and saw a thread about CVS blankets being $2.50, so I went to try and find some. This was posted maybe two weeks ago so I didn't know if it would still be that price. It wasn't. They were 25 cents!! I bought 8! I just thought I'd put that out there for everyone in case your local CVS still has some left. It made my day! ;D


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

really! how long is it going on for??


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure.. I think they're going to do it until they get rid of the stock of fleeces they have.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

Target actually has had them @ $2.50. I've purchased several over the past few weeks. Pink, blue, and a cute jungle theme... and the fringe on the ends makes a nice hanging vine-type thing if you cut it off in a strip.


----------

